#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Asian E.C.    .:: 15-02-2003 ::.

## PowerSound

Hallo,

Hier een filmpje van een klussie.
Wat was er aanwezig :

Licht :
1* SpookyBlue 30mW
4* Robe Wash 250 Xt
4* GLP Ypoc 250
16* PAR 56 Long 650W RL
2* Night Box DMX Dimmers
1* 1500W Strobe
1* 1500W DMX fogger
1* Contest DMX 1216
1* DMX Creator PC interface

Geluid :
1* Nexo SI set + Amps
2* PS2 Subbas + Amps
1* Behringer B300 
1* DBX DriveRack PA
1* Pioneer DJM500
1* Denon 2100F
1* EFX500

http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/...3/asianec2.wmv


Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## FiëstaLj

sorry power maar ik vind de kleurcombinaties dus echt niet mooi !

en je truss buigt door

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:1* SpookyBlue 30mW



die dingen zijn toch 20 mwatt?

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## FiëstaLj

je kan er 5 meter ver mee schijnen zie ik op de film... hoeveel mW is dat ???

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## PowerSound

30mW is ook beschikbaar.

Heel gemakkelijk om uit te leggen, rook kwam niet eens tot vanachter.
Wanneer de rook goed verspreid was, kan je de laser erg goed zien.

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Vind het een kermis variateit aan kleuren...

Zal best een leuk feestje geweest zijn.. maar vond de laser en het kleuren gebruikt tegen vallen.

Verder zag ik ook weinig spannends qwa moving-head move's.

*Showtechniek*

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Misschien wat teveel licht tegelijk aan en te veel verschillende kleuren...

----------


## PowerSound

Hallo,

Even voor de verduidelijking. Op de video zijn de moves en kleuren inderdaad niet indrukwekkend. Is volkomen normaal, maar wat niemand van jullie konden weten is dat de scene op de video waar de mensen dansen, een moment was met R'NB. (Muziek van filmpje is erop "geplakt"). Voor R'nB vind ik indrukwekende moves niet echt geschikt, en voor zo'n muziek mogen de kleuren er wel zijn. Voor de techno/house momenten werdren alleen de headjes gebruikt met leuke en snelle moves met coole shutter "animaties".

En ja die Truss zakt door, weten wij wel !
Daarom zijn we overgegaan naar square 30, maar we kunnen onmogelijk alles in een keer vervangen, daarom werden wij nog verplicht om met die 25*25*25 Truss te werken (met buiskoppeling). Afstand tussen 2 liften was 8 meter.

Qua gewicht per "lat" (10m):
5* 25*25*25 truss : 5* 2kg (??) = 10kg
2* Wash 250 Xt : 2* 15kg = 30kg
2* Ypoc 250 : 2* 18kg = 36kg
2* Fourbar : 2* 5kg = 10kg
1* Kabels : 1*10kg = 10kg

Totaal : 96kg
Liften : 2* Work LW-150 (max 100kg op 5m hoogte)






Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> 1.  En ja die Truss zakt door, weten wij wel! Daarom zijn we overgegaan naar square 30, maar we kunnen onmogelijk alles in een keer vervangen, daarom werden wij nog verplicht om met die 25*25*25 Truss te werken (met buiskoppeling). Afstand tussen 2 liften was 8 meter.
> 2.  Qua gewicht per "lat" (10m): Totaal : 96kg
> 3.  Liften : 2* Work LW-150 (max 100kg op 5m hoogte)



Hallo Powersound,
ik heb geen verstand van kleuren (nou ja, blond .... dat snap ik! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> dus daat ga ik niet over zeuren. 
En slim om twee volkomen aparte overspanningen te gebruiken en geen X-kruis (zie onder andere bij de rigging-topics). 
1.  Mijn vraag: hoe lang hebben jullie met de 25-driekant kunnnen werken voordat je erachter kwam dat het toch niet echt voldeed? 
Dat kan een les zijn voor mensen die nu in truss willen gaan investeren...
In de trand van:  Begin meteen met 4-kant, daar heb je op termijn meer aan...(!?)
2. Zullen we het niet over "lat" hebben? Je bent toch geen timmerman of zo? 
Bij truss hebben we het over een "lengte" (van aan elkaar gekoppelde delen) en "overspanning" als het gaat om de 'vrije afstand' tussen de steunpunten (statieven of takels).  In de "Angel-Saksische" wereld hebben we het dan over resp. "truss-length" (of "truss-run") & "truss-span". 
En een lengte kan uit meerdere overspanningen zijn opgebouwd!
'Lat' wordt ook al zo vaak gebruikt voor de "bar" van de PAR's - en al die verwarringen helpen ons echt niet verder! 
2 en 3: op zich is er misschien nog iets te zeuren over de belastbaarheid van die windups (Work baseert zich in zijn keuringen op 'VBG 9', met een Veiligheidsfactor 5! - en daarbij mogen er geen mensen onder de geheven last komen!) 
OEPS!/!?!?!,
Maar bij halvering van de toelaatbare last 50 ipv 100kg zit je nog net safe???? 48kg ipv 50?? Vergeten we de 75% regel ???? 
Heb je in die belasting het eigen-gewicht van die 25-driekant ook meegerekend?
Kortom het werd inderdaad tijd voor een andere truss........ en daarna ook maar eens gaan nadenken over andere statieven!


*If you can't beat them, rig them*

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Plaats dan de volgende keer een videootje van een stuk dat je zelf "impressive" vond!! Dit zijn geen klantentrekkers op deze manier hoor  :Smile: .

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Heb je in die belasting het eigen-gewicht van die 25-driekant ook meegerekend?



Staat toch meegerekend in zijn berekening? Alleen vind ik 2 kg voor een stuk truss van 2m (oke het is 25cm truss) aan de lage kant.Zou eerder denken aan een 5-6 kg per stuk.
Ik schrok er namelijk ook van toen ik mijn Prolyte eens op de weegschaal zette: 12kg! voor een stuk van 3m,driehoek 40x40

----------


## PowerSound

Mja, misschien is 2kg aan de wat lichtere kant. Neem dan 4-5kg per stuk.

Truss zijn we inderdaad stilletjes aan aan het veranderen, die statieven zullen nog wel eventjes (lang) blijven.

IMPRESSIVE stukjes, tja op deze momenten ben ik bezig met het draaien, en kan moeilijk dan ook gaan filmen, maar ik wacht nog op de video's van mijn collega.

I.V.M. die kleuren : 
http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/.../asianec01.jpg
Dat is een pic getrokken door de organisators, met een ander toestel.
Ik gebruik een Minolta Dimage 7 (van mijn PA), vind ik te moeilijk om te gebruiken en daar leiden mijn pics van <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## Max

De laser op de foto ziet er stukke beter uit als dat je hem op het filmje ziet !

http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/.../asianec05.jpg

[ WHARFEDALE POWER !]

----------


## PowerSound

Inderdaad !

Deze pic was genomen tijdens de fuif zelf, door een organisator.

Alles kits achter de rits ?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Kijk, dat ziet er toch al stukken beter uit hé!

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## dawizze

Euhm Powersound
Ziet er gezellig uit!
Trouwens, je hebt goede smaak, die sensation!<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## PowerSound

SENSATION ????

Nee hoor, titel van liedje op video is :

Ferry Corsten : Punk (Cosmic Gate Remix)

Is inderdaad leuk plaatje. Sensation is ook kewl <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Alles kits achter de rits ?

----------


## dawizze

ken dit plaatje van sensation black vandaar,
bedankt voor de naam!<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> De laser op de foto ziet er stukke beter uit als dat je hem op het filmje ziet !
> 
> http://www.lucas-nicolas.easynet.be/.../asianec05.jpg
> 
> [ WHARFEDALE POWER !]





Is dat zo'n Spooky-Blue?
Ziet er niet onaardig uit..

Maar waarom spooky BLUE?!?!?  
Die Beam is verdomme groen..??!?! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

*Showtechniek*

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:
> Ik schrok er namelijk ook van toen ik mijn Prolyte eens op de weegschaal zette: 12kg! voor een stuk van 3m,driehoek 40x40



'k Kan het je nog sterker vertellen: onze prolyte X30V weegt 12 kg. per 2 mtr.

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## PowerSound

Is inderdaad een Spooky *BLUE*.
De 30mW uitvoering, de grootste.

Alles kits achter de rits ?

----------


## maarten_dever

ben echt niet te vinden voor die lasertypes
khuur toch liever een prof. daar praten ze een jaar later nog over.

en die dmx creator... wrom niet een beetje meer betalen voor een lightjockey (martin)

----------


## PowerSound

En waarom niet een beetje minder voor DMX creator ?

Heb je al met DMX Creator gewerkt ?

WAT IS DA NU VOOR EEN BULLSHIT OPMERKING ?

Sorry, moest er uit...

Alles kits achter de rits ?

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> En waarom niet een beetje minder voor DMX creator ?
> 
> Heb je al met DMX Creator gewerkt ?
> 
> WAT IS DA NU VOOR EEN BULLSHIT OPMERKING ?
> 
> Sorry, moest er uit...



Zoals ik al verschillende keren heb aangehaald...

Omdat Martin 'naam' heeft... Maar daarom niet wil zeggen dat het beter of slechter is.
En de ukkies hier niks anders kennen dan die 'naam' en er zo willen mee uitpakken dat ze 'iets' weten.


De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## zjeten

wat is de kostprijs van zo'n sturing met de computer,ik ben ook op zoek naar een sturing,heb een redelijke comp,wil hem defragmenteren,en ook zo'n programa kopen voor mijn strobo,4 color changers,en 8 scanners,+ rookmachine,kun je paar leuke dingen opnoemen wat je er al mee kan en allemaal,bedankt,die fuif zag er zo slecht niet uit,kijk gewoon voor je truss,see ya,bedank jeffrey

----------


## maarten_dever

kheb zelf een dmx creator gehad. ben super blij dat ik die trug heb kunnen brengen.. ben nu maar al te blij met lj..

----------


## KoenB

Ik krijg het filmpje niet meer open. Staat het nog op uw site?

Life is a freakshow, I just do the lighting

----------


## PowerSound

Ja hoor !

Gewoon rechterklik op de link en dan save as...

Alles kits achter de rits ?

----------


## bigpower

Hebben zelf ook eens de Spooky Blue 30mW gebruikt. Het beste effect geeft de laser als er rook is. Daarom niet veel maar een beetje nevel.
Wij hebben hiervoor de P-Vloeistof gebruikt. Is niet zo dik en is redelijk snel verspreidt.
Wij waren echter zeer tevreden van het resultaat van de Spooky. Veel beter als verwacht.

Hebben hiervan ook enkele foto's genomen.
www.bigpowersystems.be/palm/palm.htm

Mvg,

Big Power Systems

Big Power Systems
www.bigpowersystems.be

----------

